
The most recommended startup books of all time - daolf
https://www.daolf.com/posts/25-best-startup-books
======
masonic
Great, another artificial list of Amazon affiliate links (tag=daolf-20).

He submits it _again_ 3 hours later[0] wrapped in a tweetstorm.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22338389](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22338389)

